# Computer won't Boot after taking out ram and putting it back in.



## DeecleFuel (Dec 10, 2005)

A couple days ago, i bought some pc5300 ram real cheap from bestbuy. It came in the mail this afternoon and i attempted to install it. The ram didn't fit, i probably should've checked for mobo compadibility before i bought it, i guess i just assumed my mobo (asus K8vse deluxe) would be compadibility because its only a couple years old. I then put my old ram in and attempted to start my computer. Nothing happened. No monitor activity or anything. I tried opening my dvd-rom drive by pressing the eject button, but nothing happned (the power light was on.) All of the lights in my computer case remained lit and didn't blink. I first made sure the ram was secure, it was. I then put it in different dim slots, no change. I then made sure power was getting to all of my hardware, it was. I cleared the cmos, no change. I've tried everything I could possibly think of and nothing works. At this point, i'm guessimg that i fried my memory some how. Does anyone have any idea what the problem may be? I've never encountered anything like this before and any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you did disconnect all the power before working on it?
check the ram is seating properly don't rely on the clips clicking over as it is not always seated when they do
try it with 1 stick ata time
check you did not dislodge any of the cables whilst fitting the ram
with the memory out do you receive the bios beep code because it is missing when you try to start


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

K8V-SE
Memory Type DDR SDRAM 
Number of Memory Slots 3 x 184 Pin DIMMs 
Supported RAM speeds 533 MHz • 400 MHz • 333 MHz • 266 MHz 
Max Supported RAM 3 GB 

How did you clear your cmos?
If you pulled your battery, the power to the supply needs to be unplugged, and for a minimum of 10 to 15 minutes to completly clear the data.


----------



## DeecleFuel (Dec 10, 2005)

I cleared with the by realigning some of the pins on the motherboard. I forgot the exact name of the part.

Yes i disconected all power before messign with it.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Reset BIOS, use onboard video, make sure RAM is tight and snug. Make sure you plugged in your 4pin PSU, 4pin mobo, or 6 pin video card. If you did not discharge yourself you may have fried something.


----------

